# My daughter's first deer



## bgraftaas (Apr 22, 2009)

I took my 13 year old daughter out for the Minnesota youth season last week. We sat all day Thursday in the rain and didn't see anything. She was getting bored, but I encouraged her to stay until dark. I was almost ready to pack it in when a nice doe and two fawns came out on the field. She took the doe with one shot at about 100 yards. She actually hit the heart. I'm not sure which one of us was more excited.

Just wanted to share (and brag a bit).

Brian


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

SWEET............ Congrats to you both


----------



## bgraftaas (Apr 22, 2009)

zogman said:


> SWEET............ Congrats to you both


Thanks!


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Congrat's to you and your daughter, you never forget the first deer.....


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That's a huge smile. I'm glad you were able to convince her to stay a little longer.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Rotten weather has ruined it for a potential deer hunter some never recover and don't deer hunt.

Congrats. Nice deer.

 Al


----------



## bgraftaas (Apr 22, 2009)

alleyyooper said:


> Rotten weather has ruined it for a potential deer hunter some never recover and don't deer hunt.


Thanks Al. Yes, I have to admit even I was getting tired of the weather. It's no fun to be cold and wet, but it all worked out and I'm hoping that now I have a hunting partner for a long time. What I was really worried about was that this was a youth hunt, so I could not carry a rifle. I was afraid that if she wounded one, I wouldn't be able to back her up. Forgunately, it was a clean kill -- the doe dropped on the spot.

I got the meat all packaged up and in the freezer last night, and we had venison for supper, and I made a big deal out of her feeding the family.

Thanks again,

Brian


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

*Awesome!!*


----------



## jtillman (Oct 31, 2005)

Very cool Brian! Hope you enjoyed dinner.....too bad you didn't have her MAKE it for the family too!


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

Way to bring her up right! Nice sized doe too!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

You done good man! What a great smile. Looks like you got a hunting partner for life, now! Congrats!!! :beer:


----------



## bgraftaas (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'm a proud papa!


----------



## buckmania (Nov 3, 2012)

Congrats young hunter! I got my first deer on 20.


----------

